# Baby Pigeon Not Doing Good.. Need Help!!



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Another question. I have 3 week old Baby Rollers. Both born same day. One is at a normal size and is eating own his/her own. The second baby is 1/2 the size and still a baldy. Has been full of life up until this afternoon. This little one still needs help on feeding. Just now for feeding she didn't want to move much. Falling side to side and head first. Why or what would cause this to happen this fast? I feed her alittle.. not much. Layed her back in the tank with her brother and she has lost more energy with head holding. Again why? Is there anything out there that could spring her back into action or could the corn and peas be wrong for her?


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Update. She looks to be gasping for air. Tilting her head back with her eyes shut. Could the neglect from the parent feeding in the early feeding days caught up to her?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

sounds like it might be paratyphiod ..One major symtom is one baby being half the size of the other and much weaker! The parents may seem healthy but one, most commonly the mother could be a carrier! Most of the time the smaller one dies within the first week or so.
look to maybe treat the parents of these babys before you continue to breed them further . maybe you should read this link for further info : http://www.albertaclassic.net/chalmers1.php


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you.. Could leaving the little one with the healthy one cause problems now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jbcanne said:


> Thank you.. Could leaving the little one with the healthy one cause problems now?


most likely it will die within the next day or two but I dont think it will make a difference leaving it in the nest at this point ,sorry 

p.s. even with intervention at this point usually it wont save the smaller sibling .


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information. She just passed. Again Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss , this does happens more often then not before the problem is even known to exists in ones birds .. so now information is the key to future prevention and you will be well on your way .


----------

